
Ask HN: Tips for Low Back Pain? - vladmk
I work in front of a computer and am sure a ton of you do too. What are your tips for managing your back and low back pain? It’s the most common injury for anyone doing computer work no doubt. I’ve had a herniated disc and am trying to find any advice on how people have managed&#x2F;healed it.
======
lengxzai
In the same boat here, spend a lot of time in front of the computer and
started getting lower back + shoulder + neck aches.

I now do an hour of yoga every morning, which is basically a mixture of
breathing exercises and stretching. Keep it simple, look up a couple of basic
youtube videos or better still hire someone to teach you the basics. It takes
a while to build up the will to do it every morning, but once you've got the
basics down your back will thank you.

I use to go swim every other day, but that's been on hold these past couple of
months. best of luck.

------
stakkur
Psoas stretches. A game changer for me. It's counterintuitive if you're not
familiar at all with how the back/hip area is connected.

Also recommend the Yoga 'pigeon' pose.

------
chadcmulligan
Pilates works for me - though I don't have a herniated disk, just had lower
back pain for many years.

Anything that improves your core strength should help I've been told.

------
k0t0n0
Deadlift. just learn to do it properly first

